# .ts in andere Typen (hab funktionierendes nichts gefunden)



## wers1 (30. November 2007)

Hallo,

da meine *Prozessorleistung* wohl *zu niedrig* ist um mit dem *KMPlayer ".ts" Dateien* vom Technisat DigiCorder *HD* S2 (falls es hilft) *auf dem PC anzusehen* , muss ich diese *Datei irgendwie umwandeln*. Nur wie, und vor allem mit welchem Programm?

Ich weiß dass es dazu schon ein paar Einträge im Forum gibt, jedoch habe ich in diesen kein funktionierendes Programm gefunden.

 ,  Ich habe es schon versucht mit:

- ProjektX (konnte ich nicht einmal herunterladen)
- einem Programm von Technisat (der meinte ich solle "ein Gerät" anschließen, bei meinem Receiver nur schlecht möglich)
- PVAStrumento (keine Ahnung wie das Programm funktioniert, braucht ewig - keine Fortschrittsanzeige, weiß nicht was ich drücken muss)


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir entweder erklären wie ich diese programme zu nutzen hab oder ein anderes Programm empfehlen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

wers1


----------



## chmee (1. Dezember 2007)

Nun, zum eigentlichen Verständnis : TS ist ein Transport-Stream, der darauf aufbaut, dass auch Datenteile wegfallen können, ohne dass der ganze Stream zusammenbricht. Dieser sollte möglichst in ein Program-Stream oder eben - wie Du es möchtest - in ein komplett anderes Format umgewandelt werden.

Zu ProjectX gibt es viele Beschreibungen, wie zB http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?id=2563
Hier ein anderes Programm samt Beschreibung : http://dreambox.ng-software.de/dl/MPEG2_PVA_TS-2-DivX.html

mfg chmee


----------



## goela (1. Dezember 2007)

Vorweg eine Frage: Was hat Dein Rechner für eine Spezifikation - sprich technische Daten?

Frage ist, ob ein anderes Format sich abspielen lässt. Wie sieht's mit DVDs aus? Geht das?

Es gibt noch Programme wie VideoReDO was TS in MPEG wandeln kann - oder DVR Studio Pro. Mit letzterem können sehr einfach DVDs aus einem TS erstellt werden.


----------



## wers1 (1. Dezember 2007)

also mit "normalen" Video Daten hatte er bisher kein Problem(DVDs,...), jedoch habe ich die Vermutung dass mein Festplattenrecorder die PAL-Sendung in HD aufgenommen hat - nur ist die Größe mit rund 2 GB doch recht klein (für HD). 

Naja, nun zu den Rechnerdaten

Windows XP
RAM: 1GB glaub ich, kann auch 512 MB sein, müsste aber sowieso am Prozessor liegen
Motherboard: Gigabyte K8 Triton nForce 4
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 FX/ Athlon 64

Weitere Daten konnte ich auf die schnelle nicht herausfinden.

MFG

wers1

PS: Es wäre gut wenn ihr mit kosten lose Programme bzw. "nutzbare" Demos empfehlen könntet und keine Shareware, da ich es sicher noch öfter brauchen werde.


----------



## goela (3. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der aufgenommenen Bitrate! Nimmst Du digital auf? Habe bei mir eine FloppyDTV C/CI im Rechner. Dort werden teilweise, je nach Sender, mit Bitraten bis zu 15000kb/s aufgenommen.

Zu meinen Empfehlungen:
DVR Studio Pro kannst Du 30Tage lang testen. VideoReDo ebenso - jedoch hört noch 15min Filmlänge auf in der Demoversion. Zum Testen sollte es jedoch ausreichen.


----------



## wers1 (4. Dezember 2007)

folgendes Problem: Ihr redet wahrscheinlich von Mpeg2/1 ts ich brauche aber eins für MPeg4 transportstreams! Da es dies noch nicht sehr lange gibt, gibt es wahrscheinlich keine/wenige Programme dafür.

Oder kennt ihr eins?


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2007)

Du bist ja lustig.. Das ist keine unerhebliche Info. DVB-S2 ist nunmal auch abwärtskompatibel, zudem sind einfach mal 95% aller ausgestrahlten Sender in Mpeg2.

http://www.dvbmagic.de/forum/showtopic.php?threadid=8246&highlight=

mfg chmee


----------



## wers1 (5. Dezember 2007)

oh mist mir fällt grad ein dass ich oben den falschen Receiver angegeben hab!
Es ist der Technisat DigiCorder *HD* S2 - damit müsste das Mpag 4 problem geklärt sein (ich glaube der kann nicht anders aufnehmen!

Ich hoffe es hilft euch (und später mir^^) weiter

MFG

wers1


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2007)

Um die Verwirrung zu klären:

- Es geht um Transportstreams in MPEG4 - HD-Format?
- Schon mal normales Sendungen wie Pro7, ARD etc aufgenommen - vielleicht sind diese in MPEG2?


----------



## wers1 (5. Dezember 2007)

normale sender hab ich noch nicht aufgenommen kann ich aber mal probieren! Ich hba Pro 7 HD aufgenommen, allerdings eine normale sendung.(Simpsons)


----------



## darkframe (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

versuche mal das hier: http://www.heise.de/software/download/dvbportal_tsconverter_2.5/40466. Damit solltest Du die HD-TS-Streams umwandeln können.


----------



## wers1 (6. Dezember 2007)

das prog ging leider nicht(es hat sich beim öffnen der datei einfach geschlossen). Heute abend nimmt er das ganze noch mal bei Prosieben Austriea auf, mal sehen obs so geht!


----------



## darkframe (6. Dezember 2007)

wers1 hat gesagt.:


> das prog ging leider nicht(es hat sich beim öffnen der datei einfach geschlossen).


Hi,

hmm, keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte. Bei mir läuft's, kann nur leider mit meinen Dateien nichts anfangen, aber der Fehler kann auch zwischen den Ohren liegen


----------



## goela (6. Dezember 2007)

wers1 hat gesagt.:


> normale sender hab ich noch nicht aufgenommen kann ich aber mal probieren! Ich hba Pro 7 HD aufgenommen, allerdings eine normale sendung.(Simpsons)



Es kann sein, dass die Sendung hochskaliert wird bzw. trotzdem MPEG4 ist.


----------

